# diverter valve install help



## kickstand (May 1, 2002)

im not sure if i put my dv in the right way... ive been searching for some pics here and elsewhere but im coming up short.
im just not sure if i have it on the right way...
pics?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (kickstand)*

Sorry the writing is so small












_Modified by KubotaPowered at 1:48 PM 9-16-2007_


----------



## kickstand (May 1, 2002)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

so the one on the bottom goes to recirculate, the one on the left comes off the intake tube...
i have a vortec charger with a c2 cai. the c2 cai is post maf, so the inthe picture, the lower port would go to the cai, correct?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (kickstand)*

Yes bottom goes to recirculate but it needs to go between the MAF and the charger


----------



## Rico#919 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

how bad is it if the dv was put in wrong? i just bought my 1.8t GTI last week and found out this morning tha dv was on sideways. i put a new apr r1 in and seems to be running better.
thanks


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (Rico#919)*

not that bad, just blows open under hard boost thats all, response will be better and it will hold boost better


----------



## Rico#919 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_not that bad, just blows open under hard boost thats all, response will be better and it will hold boost better

so you mean it is better if i put the bottom part to the left, and the left to the bottom, in short sideways?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (Rico#919)*

It will run better if the piston or diaphragm points towards where it is being recirculated.


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

any pics of this? I also have the Forge 007P and was wondering if I have it the wrong way.
Mine is installed as smaller side (bottom of DV) into the intake pipe (after S/C) and the longer side (side inlet) back into the CAI (between MAF and S/C).
Correct me if I'm wrong? Thanks


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (BlueMk3VR6)*

Yeah it should be the other way. Long end in the charge pipe and short end in the draw pipe before the charger and after the MAF. Easiest way to do it is look in the valve, the piston seat is on the short side and you dont want boost pressure pushing on it, you want the boost pushing on the back of the piston keeping it seated


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

interesting...it looks like I have mine the other way. Will switch and see what happens.


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Yeah it should be the other way. Long end in the charge pipe and short end in the draw pipe before the charger and after the MAF. Easiest way to do it is look in the valve, the piston seat is on the short side and you dont want boost pressure pushing on it, you want the boost pushing on the back of the piston keeping it seated

forge designed it to work the other way, so they say. the way you are suggesting makes more noise and probably no benefit if the correct spring is used?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (chadr)*

Correct, Forge said it will work both ways but it was designed to work in the orientation that I described


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

A little off topic but, I need to put my stock DV back in for some warranty work.. Will a cable tie suffice to hold on the vacuume hose? I don't think the hose clamp I have on the Forge wil fit inside the indent for the stock DV to hold on the Vacuume hose.. Any help is appreciated (feel free to PM me) Thanks!


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: diverter valve install help (vwtribe)*

got mine cleaned, relubed and switched around.


----------



## KidKar (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: diverter valve install help (kickstand)*

did a search and can't find. i feel noobish (i am), but...
can anyone pls quickly send the link on "how to install diverter valve on 1.8t"?
thank you and im sorry...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KidKar)*

Cut the OEM band clamps off, buy new worm drive clamps, pull valve out, put new one in the same way factory valve came out, tighten new clamps


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

piston valve (forge 007 etc) = normal orientation only. 
diaphragm valve (stock 1.8t etc) = reverse is better for longevity, and response rate.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: diverter valve install help (mikemcnair)*

i have my diverter valve (forge 006) installed "backwards". 
it does make a little more noise, but works just fine.
if you are not making alot of boost then it is fine either way (under 13psi or so).


----------



## KidKar (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KubotaPowered)*

i've never done it before. any diagrams or pics to know what to look for?


----------



## KB4 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: diverter valve install help (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_piston valve (forge 007 etc) = normal orientation only. 
diaphragm valve (stock 1.8t etc) = reverse is better for longevity, and response rate. 


so yes or no if i switch the valve upside down? 
(i also have the 007p DV installed in my 03' mk4 1.8t)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: diverter valve install help (KB4)*

i ran both a forge 007 and an oem 1.8t valve in both orientations at 15psi and never noticed any problems with either


----------

